# Climax log wagons



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a Shay and a Climax (On30) and I bought these castings to build a couple of wagons, not cheap and not real good, so I'm attempting to make my own.
I started with 1 x 3/16" fms.










Marked the centre, then split it with a 4" angle grinder with a skinny cut off disk.










Next it went into the mill to bring it down to 3/8"










I marked where the "pole" went and drilled a series of 1/8" holes with a centre drill (there's no flex in them like a normal drill)










I had the depth set so it didn't go right through, the holes were then joined with an end mill to make a nice 1/8" square slot for the pole.










Another slot milled for the couplers.










I didn't want to make the pole slot any longer because I need some solid metal to drill and tap for the trucks to mount to.










Cut a couple of bits of hardwood 1/8" square for the pole on my radial arm saw, and yes I still have all my fingers. :laugh:










I might have to make a longer pole, this is full lenght, and you don't get many short pine logs. Cut a couple of bolsters for the logs to sit on.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice skills!
But I think your mistaken about the scale, that's not HOn3.
HOn3 uses N scale trucks not HO trucks.
Looks like to me you have made some sweet looking HO scale log cars!
On30 uses HO trucks and is O scale.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

yes to add to Sean's comment the Shay you sent us is On30 not HOn3!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Well that's good news, I made the right size wagon, just a typo. :laugh:

Gees you blokes are onto things like a pack of dogs on a three legged cat.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Woof Woof!!!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Wolf here! Howl Howl!


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree BK most skeleton cars I've seen are junk compared to what they cost. I did something similar by using flat stock but without that gorgeous mill you got. I didn't concentrate on the bottom detail too much since I planned on keeping the logs on. I would like to make several more with the detail so I could have some empty sitting around the mill area. The advantage with this plan is you have plenty of bottom weight & no matter how many logs you got your never top heavy which is a problem with log cars. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I've lost a few photos lately, camera keeps telling me the card needs formatting. 

I used an epoxy glue to fit the plates to the wagon to locate the pole, also drilled both for the pins, I think the original were clamped with the plate.










I fitted a coupler to one end and took it for a few laps of my layout at various speeds forward and backwards, it passed with flying colours. 
Photos of the test lost , I'm going to need a few of these so I'm doing a "run" of 5 wagons for now. Steel (especially mild steel) is not nice to mill it has impurities and hard spots in it, I buggared an end mill on the first wagon.
So I'm doing these in brass.










It's a much nicer metal to work and I set the mill up once and do 10 pieces. 










These 10 are shorter then the first (that was the width of the piece of brass I had) so there will be no pole adjustment, I'll probably run a couple of different lenght poles.










This is what I cut the brass with, it cuts nice and square and just a rub on the wire wheel to remove the small burr, it's older then me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking good! I like working with brass because I can solder any details that I want onto it.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Since my last post the mailman has been,  I now have my Climax (thanks Mike).



















Wagon looks the part too.










This little effort took half an hour, I've gone to new PB and been figuring it out, trying to.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

whats a PB ?

nice climax too btw


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Photo Bucket. :lol_hitting:


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

BK I found out in Photobucket when you delete or even move pictures around you can loose others in the process. Enjoying your progress...nice loco too!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That machine you cut the brass with looks antique. :thumbsup:
Do you know the year of it?

Oh, nice work on the wagons too. :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

BK R said:


> Photo Bucket. :lol_hitting:


aaaahhhh. makes more sense than peanut butter :laugh:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

big ed said:


> That machine you cut the brass with looks antique. :thumbsup:
> Do you know the year of it?
> 
> Oh, nice work on the wagons too. :thumbsup:


Early 1900 as far as I can make out, it was driven with a flat belt then, it does a top job, took 20 minutes to cut that piece of 3" round, but it's a good square cut and there's no clean up like a cutting wheel.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BK R said:


> Early 1900 as far as I can make out, it was driven with a flat belt then, it does a top job, took 20 minutes to cut that piece of 3" round, but it's a good square cut and there's no clean up like a cutting wheel.


It sure does look heavy duty, I am surprised you can find blades for it.
There is no kind of a drip oilier attached to it?
Does it show a brand/manufacturer name on it?


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Got enough bolsters cut for the 6 wagons.










And glued on, hopefully. 











Both the Shay & Climax are looking for something to do. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Couplers fitted,










Just have to trim the screws to size now.










New trucks fitted, this is the steel wagon and the pole is adjustable.










5 finished, ran outa trucks.










I had to load it and try, :laugh:, both engines pulled 5 loaded wagons easily.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, I really like that climax. Can you tell me the dimensions of it? I've been thinking about converting one to S gauge for years now.

Charles.


----------

